# My new Ncm Moscow



## DavidN (6 Jun 2020)

I was looking to spend around a thousand pounds on my first ebike and after a lot of searching decided on this beast, the Ncm Moscow. £1070 delivered.


----------



## gbb (6 Jun 2020)

Nice looking, hope you enjoy it


----------



## sheddy (6 Jun 2020)

We will need your review next month.


----------



## Corkster52 (14 Jun 2022)

I purchased my NCM Milano Plus last September and have been really happy with it!


----------



## mustang1 (14 Jun 2022)

sheddy said:


> We will need your review next month.



+1
Yes i would like to read a review too!


----------

